# Currently Active Users??



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2014)

Just curious as to why....

Why is it, that more often than not, the part of 'Currently Active Users', shows one more member online than actual names of the member online?

Is it the pilot of this famous invisible aircraft?

Weird!

Also, while I've got your attention, why is the time 5 or so minutes off?


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 9, 2014)

I've seen it, where it says I'm the only one online, click on the "users online" link, and there's all sorts of people there.

Geo


----------



## A4K (Jul 9, 2014)

The extra numbers are for my multiple personalities... 

With Evan! 

What he said!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2014)

That time difference has always puzzled me. But then, everything puzzles me - for instance, why don't Hippocroccofrogs leave a slimy trail? Slugs do, so Hippocroccofrogs certainly should.
Maybe I just need more beer .... or bacon .... or.. oh, hello Nurse!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jul 9, 2014)

If she's a good looking nurse Terry, who needs bacon or beer?! 

Btw, maybe hippocrocofrogs do leave slime, but the frog part of their nature means it only appears in regular spaced blobs... lots of pudddles in your area by any chance?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2014)

Ah Ha! That's it! Thanks Evan.


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 9, 2014)

Quite often the hidden active users will be search bots looking for an opening to spam the forum


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2014)

There are some glitches in the system at the moment.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 11, 2014)

A glitch in the matrix


----------



## parsifal (Jul 11, 2014)

neo at work....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 11, 2014)

.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow, I think I've dated a number of the female versions of him, at least that's the gesture they tend to make quite often.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 21, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> I've seen it, where it says I'm the only one online, click on the "users online" link, and there's all sorts of people there.
> 
> Geo


I checked both a minute ago, and I was the absolute only member online...and there were 97 "others" roaming about.

Soo...I quietly put down my beer and reached for my gun. Just in case.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Wow, I think I've dated a number of the female versions of him, at least that's the gesture they tend to make quite often.



Followed by a *slap!* perhaps?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2014)

....or 5


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2014)

Depends who it is really...


----------

